# 40 super bright finger led lights



## cootees (Sep 19, 2010)

I know several of you guys use these for your props. You can get 40 of these on amazon for $9 with free shipping. 

Amazon.com: 40 Super Bright Finger Flashlights - LED Finger Lamps - Rave Finger Lights: Home Improvement


----------

